# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Poetët bashkëkohorë

## forum126

Poetët bashkëkohorë që mbeten më të kërkuarit dhe të shiturit


Ervini dhe Mimoza, dy poetë shqiptarë bestseller 

Admirina Peçi

Ervin Hatibi dhe Mimoza Ahmeti janë dy poetë bestseller në Shqipëri. Të ndryshëm me të njëjtin trung. Njëri herë-herë i ashpër, një person jashtë botës që i jep frymë asaj, e tjera në bërthamë të botës me duart që i lëviz çuditshëm, ndërsa gatuan brumin e gjithësisë që i sillet rrotull.

Veç të dy mbeten modernë. Dhe në libraritë e Tiranës kanë shënuar një rekord në këto dhjetë vite të botimeve të letërsisë shqipe. Në tre-katër muaj nga secili autor janë shitur mbi 500 kopje të librave të tyre më të fundit, "Pasqyra e lëndës" dhe "Pjalmimi i luleve".

Nuk mund ta quash paradoks, edhe pse ka shije të tillë. Poezia është vërtet në krizë. Pak denjojnë ta marrin në dorë, të lënë ca para në librari dhe të ulen të lexojnë vargje. Veç nostalgjikëve, që vijojnë të lexojnë vargje të Kadaresë dhe Agollit. Por rreth Hatibit dhe Ahmetit sillen lexuesit e rinj, ata që i aviten letërsisë. Ata i kërkojnë, i shijojnë si të shijonin bashkëkohorët francezë apo amerikanë. Sepse kanë zbuluar tek ta shijen e vërtetë të poezisë.

Botuesi i këtyre dy poetëve, Besnik Mustafaj, shprehet i lumtur për rekordin që ka arritur shtëpia e tij botuese "Ora" në këta dhjetë vjet të jetës letrare shqiptare. Ai është i vetëdijshëm për faktin se, të shesësh mbi 500 kopje të një libri me poezi brenda pak muajsh, në një vend me 3 milionë banorë, është diçka fantastike. Po kaq ekzaltuese mund të ishte dhe për Parisin, Londrën a Nju Jorkun, sepse këto kohë, poezia është futur brenda një rrethi tejet të ngushtë, një rrethi elitar, i cili ka mbetur i vetëm, ndërsa ndjek dhe shijon poezinë.

Askush nuk u çudit, kur në Francën me 60 milionë banorë, ku mesatarisht çdo francez lexon 14 libra në vit, një poet i madh deklaroi se ka vetëm 300 lexues poezie. Nuk bën të sjellësh një krahasim me Shqipërinë 3 milionëshe, ku çuditërisht ekziston një lexues që rend pas poezisë baashkëkohore. Veç e gjithë kjo ndodh.

Botuesi i tyre, Besnik Mustafaj, thotë se përjeton në këtë rast dy ndjesi të lumtura. Si botues, i cili nuk është gabuar kur ka preferuar këta poetë për t´i futur në katalogun e "Orës", por edhe ndërsa ndjen se shoqëria shqiptare nuk është aq akulturore sa ç'trumpetohet. Fakti që dy poetë shumë të mirë, që nuk janë dy poetë të rëndomtë, diskriptivë, sentimentalë, por dy poetë modernë, jo krejt të lehtë për t´u lexuar, e kundërshon më së miri këtë. Pra ndodh, në një kohë kur në botën e kritikës letrare, prej kohësh diskutohet një lloj krize në leximin e poezisë dhe një lloj distancimi që kanë krijuar lexuesit me të. E kjo ndodh në Paris, në Londër, në Nju Jork, në Frankfurt. Sepse, realisht, poezia në të gjithë botën është kthyer tek një lexues elitar. Një lexues që vendos të ketë në shtëpinë e tij një libër të Ervin Hatibit apo të Brodskijt, është një lexues që ka një sensibilitet, një marrëdhënie të veçantë me botën, të cilën e gjen brenda poezisë. Por ky elitizëm nuk mund të jetë masiv. Dashur pa dashur ai reduktohet, deri te lexuesit e vërtetë.

Por, sipas Mustafajt, një arsye e fortë që poezia ndodhet brenda kësaj krize, është edhe kritika, e cila tek ne është e paaftë të shpjegojë çfarë po ndodh. Sepse ajo është shndërruar në një kritikë anemike që nuk bën dot analiza, një kritikë e kompromentuar, që paaftësinë e vet për të shpjeguar ç'po ndodh dhe për të orientuar, mundohet ta mbulojë me fajin që i vesh poezisë dhe lexuesit, i cili ka zgjedhur si duket rrugën e tij, kërkimin e letërsisë së vërtetë përmes nuhatjes. Kjo e fundit ka çuar te Hatibi dhe Ahmeti, e mbase nesër te një tjetër poet, po kaq bashkëkohor, i fortë dhe unik në llojin e tij.



Ahmeti egocentriste

Në poezinë e saj Mimoza Ahmeti merret me unin. Ajo është gjithmonë në qendër. Ndërsa sheh gjithë sendet, ndjesitë, njerëzit, kohën dhe ajrin t´i sillen rrotull, t´i ndjejë rreth vetes. Dhe mbetet e tillë në poezi, egocentrike. Ndodh gjithmonë ta vërë unin në qendër të botës dhe e vërtit të tërën si një magmë që i vjen nëpër duar dhe ndërton siç ajo dëshiron. Sepse për të e gjithë bota është brumë, i cili mund të gatuhet, të shndërrohet, të formësohet e të shformësohet, e në fund sheh se gjithçka është ndërtuar sipas shëmbëlltyrës së saj.



Ervini që jep jetë

Ai është poeti që ndodhet jashtë botës. E sheh si të ishte një glob para syve, i sillet rrotull, mahnitet prej saj, zemërohet, ndihet i lehtë, i ngarkuar… dhe ndërsa e prek synon dhe i jep frymë. Bota krijohet para syve të tij dhe ai i jep shpirt asaj. Ai nuk rreket kurrë ta gatuajë botën. Atij i mjafton t´i japë shpirt asaj dhe të futet në detajet më të imëta, derisa kupton se jep një shpjegim për të, si dhe pse është e tillë. Herë i ashpër e herë më fin, më i qetë, më i shtruar, sërish ai mbetet frymë për të, një frymë që ndihet nëpër vargje.



intervista
Mustafaj: Pse u bënë bestseller Hatibi dhe Ahmeti

Sa e vështirë është që një libër poetik të jetë bestseller?
Pothuajse e pamundur, por jo e pamundur. Që një libër poetik, të jetë bestseller, duhet të punojnë të gjithë, së pari poeti, që duhet të shkruaj poezi të mirë, e dyta që ta mbështesë media, që në rastin e Mimoza Ahmetit dhe Ervin Hatibit, e ka mbështetur, dhe së treti, librarët të arrijnë të jenë brenda profesionit të tyre, që kur ju kërkojnë një libër t´ia rekomandojnë lexuesve të tyre. Unë mendoj se këto dy shembuj janë pothuajse unikalë në këto dhjetë vjet, ku këta elementë janë bashkuar, cilësia e krijimit, devocioni i kritikës dhe mirëkuptimi e entuziazmi i librarëve. Kjo përbën përhapjen e letërsisë së mirë.

Ju ndodh t´ju ofrohet për botim letërsi e dobët?
Unë çdo ditë refuzoj libra nga pseudopoetë, ose dhe nga gjysmëpoetë. Vijnë me para në dorë për të botuar librin e tyre dhe pas refuzimit gjejnë vend te kolegët e mi botues.

Ju keni ndjekur Hatibin dhe Ahmetin në krijimtarinë e tyre. Ç'ka ndodhur me ta?
Ata janë krejtësisht të ndryshëm nga njëri-tjetri, por kanë një trung të përbashkët, janë bashkëkohorë. Perceptimi që i bëjnë realitetit, përvetësimi që i bëjnë materies reale, për ta kthyer në materie poetike, është krejtësisht e ndryshme, çka prodhon një teknikë, ritëm dhe energji tjetër. Mund të lexosh një poezi të Mimoza Ahmetit me mbi 30 vargje, pa asnjë metaforë dhe, njëkohësisht ndjehesh i elektrizuar prej saj. Këtë e bën një poete, që jeton krejtësisht brenda bashkëkohësisë së saj, e ky është sensi universal i këtyre poetëve, që janë ultramodernë.


_Panorama_

----------


## trysil

Ne, njerëzit, përgjithësisht, mbase pak më shumë ne shqiptarët, ndomjëherë dijmë të bëjmë "mrekulli"...
Oh! Kam lexuar jo njëherë, kur një libër recetash kuzhine shitet më shumë se një libër i një nobelisti.
Athua kush ka nevojë të ushqehet më shumë: shpirti a trupi?!!!
Oh!!!

----------

